# Non sono sicura che cosa desidero ancora



## drgrundge

could someone tell me the english translation of this please


----------



## Nate in California

I'm not sure what I want anymore.


----------



## *Gaia*

Nate in California said:


> I'm not sure what I want anymore.



I'm not an English native speaker, so forgive me if I make mistakes! By the way, I think that the right translation actually is "I'm still not sure what I want". In Italian sounds something like that 
In addition, allow me to correct the grammar: "Non sono sicura DI che cosa desiderI ancora"


----------



## ilariar

I think the translation would rather be: I am not sure what else I want.


----------



## ilariar

I would translate it as: I am not sure what else I want


----------



## *Gaia*

ilariar said:


> I would translate it as: I am not sure what else I want



You're right, it could be translated in this way too; In this case I think it depends on the context and the intonation


----------



## Tchara

*Gaia* said:


> I'm not an English native speaker, so forgive me if I make mistakes! By the way, I think that the right translation actually is "I'm still not sure what I want". In Italian sounds something like that
> In addition, allow me to correct the grammar: "Non sono sicura DI che cosa desiderI ancora"



A native speaker probably knows better than I do, but shouldn't it be
"Non sono sicura di che cosa desiderare ancora"
since the subject for both parts is io?


----------



## DAH

I not sure what I wish [want] yet.


----------



## *Gaia*

Tchara said:


> A native speaker probably knows better than I do, but shouldn't it be
> "Non sono sicura di che cosa desiderare ancora"
> since the subject for both parts is io?



"Non sono sicura di cosa desiderare ancora" doesn't work well in Italian; the mistake occurs since you can't use the infinite form ("desiderare" in our case) by itself. You could rather say "non sono sicura di cosa POSSA desiderare ancora" but the significance differs from the original statement, meaning something like "I'm not sure what else I could long for" which sounds a little weird to me though 

Reading again the phrase you wrote, I realized it's actually not incorrect!!! So forgive me if I considered it as a mistake!  Forget all the stuff I wrote above 
Sometimes Italian is hard even to native speakers too!


----------



## Snowman75

Tchara said:


> A native speaker probably knows better than I do, but shouldn't it be
> "Non sono sicura di che cosa desiderare ancora"
> since the subject for both parts is io?


I think there might be a distinction between *"I'm not sure about ..."* and *"I'm not sure that ..."*:

*I'm not sure that I want anything.*
*Non sono sicuro di desiderare niente.*

*I'm not sure about what I want.*
*Non sono sicuro di che cosa desideri.*

Can any native speakers confirm or deny?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Snowman75 said:


> I think there might be a distinction between *"I'm not sure about ..."* and *"I'm not sure that ..."*:
> 
> *I'm not sure that I want anything.*
> *Non sono sicuro di desiderare niente.*
> 
> *I'm not sure about what I want.*
> *Non sono sicuro di che cosa desideri  .* (not very clear)
> 
> Can any native speakers confirm or deny?


_
Non sono sicuro di che cosa desideri _
I'm not sure about what *you - I* want. 

Also the first sentence sounds weird in Italian: I'd say _qualsiasi cosa_ rather than _niente_.


----------



## artois

Paulfromitaly said:


> _Non sono sicuro di che cosa desideri _
> I'm not sure about what *you* want.
> 
> Also the first sentence sounds weird in Italian: I'd say _qualsiasi cosa_ rather than _niente_.


 
Scusa Paul, anche se non suona benissimo, io credo che non sia completamente scorretta la frase di Snowman:
_Non sono sicuro di che cosa (io) desideri _
Non trovi possa comunque andare bene?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

artois said:


> Scusa Paul, anche se non suona benissimo, io credo che non sia completamente scorretta la frase di Snowman:
> _Non sono sicuro di che cosa (io) desideri _
> Non trovi possa comunque andare bene?



Si, in effetti è grammaticalmente corretta.Diciamo che è un pò ambigua allora e andrebbe sostituita con:

Non sono sicuro di ciò che desidero.


----------



## artois

Paulfromitaly said:


> Si, in effetti è grammaticalmente corretta.Diciamo che è un pò ambigua allora e andrebbe sostituita con:
> 
> Non sono sicuro di ciò che desidero.


 
Assolutamente d'accordo.


----------



## Snowman75

artois said:


> Assolutamente d'accordo.


Sì, sono d'accordo anch'io  . Grazie a tutti.


----------



## Akire72

Snowman75 said:


> I think there might be a distinction between *"I'm not sure about ..."* and *"I'm not sure that ..."*:


 
*I'm not sure that I want anything.*
*Non sono sicuro di desiderare niente.  Non sono sicuro di desiderare/volere qualcosa*

*I'm not sure about what I want.*
*Non sono sicuro di che cosa desideri. Non sono sicuro di ciò che desidero/voglio*


----------



## Snowman75

Vivident said:


> *I'm not sure that I want anything.*
> *Non sono sicuro di desiderare niente. Non sono sicuro di desiderare/volere qualcosa*
> 
> *I'm not sure about what I want.*
> *Non sono sicuro di che cosa desideri. Non sono sicuro di ciò che desidero/voglio*


Ok, so despite all the grammatical errors  , the basic point I was trying to make seems to be valid. That is, you would only use *"di" *+ infinitive to translate the first sentence (*"I'm not sure that..."*), not the second sentence (*"I'm not sure about..."*).

Is that right?


----------



## Cnaeius

Vivident said:


> *I'm not sure about what I want.*
> *Non sono sicuro di che cosa desideri. Non sono sicuro di ciò che desidero/voglio*


 
Il senso della frase si può chiaramente rendere in diversi modi più o meno belli, con "di ciò che" o con "di che cosa + cong" o con "di+infinito", se invece parliamo di corrispondenza grammaticale tra Italiano-Inglese, sono un po' in disaccordo con Vivident nel senso che, secondo me:

I'm not sure about what I want -->
Non sono sicuro *di che cosa* desideri. 
Non sono sicuro *di ciò che* desidero/voglio 

In Italiano ci sono due costrutti diversi per lo stesso in inglese, (what si può tradurre in italiano anche con "ciò che")


----------



## Akire72

Snowman75 said:


> Ok, so despite all the grammatical errors  , the basic point I was trying to make seems to be valid. That is, you would only use *"di" *+ infinitive to translate the first sentence (*"I'm not sure that..."*), not the second sentence (*"I'm not sure about..."*).
> 
> Is that right?


 
No, you can also say

Non sono sicuro *che* voglio qualcosa

Non sono sicuro di + *N (o v-inf)*
Non sono sicuro che + *subj*


----------



## Akire72

Example:

Al bar

A: Prendi qualcosa da mangiare o da bere?
B: Uhm, non sono sicuro di volere/che voglio qualcosa
A: Pensaci, guarda che fino a stasera non mangi. Sei proprio sicuro che non *vuoi*/di non volere nulla?

Here I used present because it is more colloquial, but it should be subjunctive. *Sei sicuro che Stefania non voglia andare a quel concerto? No, non sono sicuro che non ci voglia andare, glielo chiederò stasera.*


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Vivident said:


> No, you can also say
> 
> Non sono sicuro *che* voglio qualcosa
> 
> Non sono sicuro di + *N (o v-inf)*
> Non sono sicuro che + *subj*



Non sono sicuro  

*Non sono sicuro di volere qualcosa* 
*Non sono sicuro che voglio qualcosa*   non mi sembra sia corretto in italiano.

Non sono sicuro di + * + Infinito*
*Non sono sicuro di volere qualcosa*

Non sono sicuro che + *oggetto*
*Non sono sicuro che su Marte ci sia l'acqua.*


----------



## Akire72

Paul è la stessa cosa, è sempre una *proposizione* oggetto che richiede il verbo congiuntivo in quanto dubitativa, infatti sono si curo che+complemento oggetto (*N)* non esiste.

In realtà su una cosa hai ragione dovrebbe essere *VOGLIA* (congiuntivo) e non VOGLIO ma se ne sta perdendo l'uso come ben sai e viene sostituito con l'indicativo presente o imperfetto a seconda dei casi.


----------



## Snowman75

Grazie a tutti per gli esempi e le spiegazioni. Sto imparando molto. Però non credo che abbiate ancora risposto alla mia domanda  . Cioè, se è possibile tradurre una frase come la seguente usando *"di" + infinito*.

*"I'm not sure about what I want"*

Qui non è possibile scrivere la frase usando *"that"* in inglese. Per questa ragione è differente da tutti gli altri esempi.

Mi scusate se avete già risposto a questa domanda e non ho capito bene.

(le correzioni sono sempre ben accette).


----------



## Cnaeius

Vivident said:


> In realtà su una cosa hai ragione dovrebbe essere *VOGLIA* (congiuntivo) e non VOGLIO ma se ne sta perdendo l'uso come ben sai e viene sostituito con l'indicativo presente o imperfetto a seconda dei casi.


 
D'accordo, con " (non) essere sicuro" si usa ormai spesso anche l'indicativo, accanto al congiuntivo, soprattutto per le prime persone del verbo. Non vorrei dire una stupidaggine, ma può essere che il parlante di senta influenzato dalla parola "sicuro", che tendenzialmente mitiga la soggettività (che è propria del congiuntivo)


----------



## Cnaeius

Snowman75 said:


> Grazie a tutti per gli esempi e le spiegazioni. Sto imparando molto. Però non credo che abbiate ancora risposto alla mia domanda  . Cioè, se è possibile tradurre una frase come la seguente usando *"di" + infinito*.
> 
> *"I'm not sure about what I want"*
> 
> Qui non è possibile scrivere la frase usando *"that"* in inglese. Per questa ragione è differente da tutti gli altri esempi.
> 
> Mi scusate se avete già risposto a questa domanda e non ho capito bene.
> 
> (le correzioni sono sempre ben accette).


 
La risposta è no, sono due frasi differenti

*"I'm not sure about what I want"*
*Non sono sicuro di che cosa desideri / di ciò che desidero *

*I'm not sure that I want something*
*Non sono sicuro di volere qualcosa*

Ciao


----------



## Akire72

Snowman75 said:


> Grazie a tutti per gli esempi e le spiegazioni. Sto imparando molto. Però non credo che abbiate ancora risposto alla mia domanda  . Cioè, se è possibile tradurre una frase come la seguente usando *"di" + infinito*.
> 
> *"I'm not sure about what I want"*
> 
> Qui non è possibile scrivere la frase usando *"that"* in inglese. Per questa ragione è differente da tutti gli altri esempi.
> 
> Mi scusate se avete già risposto a questa domanda e non ho capito bene.
> 
> (le correzioni sono sempre ben accette).


 
Di + infinito è corretto!


----------



## artois

Vivident said:


> No, you can also say
> 
> Non sono sicuro *che* voglio qualcosa
> 
> Non sono sicuro di + *N (o v-inf)*
> Non sono sicuro che + *subj*


 
Sinceramente continuo a pensare che "Non sono sicuro di cosa io desideri" non sia una costruzione verbale da incorniciare ma che non si possa nemmeno considerare del tutto scorretta. Non diremmo "Guarda Francesca, non sono sicuro di cosa Marco desideri davvero."?


----------



## Cnaeius

Vivident said:


> Di + infinito è corretto!


 

No scusa, così lo confondiamo e basta..
Non è la stessa cosa, grammaticalmente parlando, che poi il senso sia più o meno quello, vabbè sono d'accordo, ma non è quello che Snowman intende, altrimente non avrebbe detto che la frase con that in inglese sarebbe stata diversa. Chiariamo questo punto


----------



## Cnaeius

artois said:


> Sinceramente continuo a pensare che "Non sono sicuro di cosa io desideri" non sia una costruzione verbale da incorniciare ma che non si possa nemmeno considerare del tutto scorretta. Non diremmo "Guarda Francesca, non sono sicuro di cosa Marco desideri davvero."?


 
In realtà anche secondo me è meglio "..di cio che desidero", se pur "..di che cosa desideri .." sia corretta


----------



## Snowman75

Vivident said:


> Di + infinito è corretto!


Sorry, but I don't understand what you mean. Do you mean that you *can* translate this sentence using *"di"* + infinitive? If so, please show me the translation.

*"I'm not sure about what I want"*

Grazie tante.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Vivident said:


> Paul è la stessa cosa, è sempre una *proposizione* oggetto che richiede il verbo congiuntivo in quanto dubitativa, infatti sono si curo che+complemento oggetto (*N)* non esiste.
> 
> In realtà su una cosa hai ragione dovrebbe essere *VOGLIA* (congiuntivo) e non VOGLIO ma se ne sta perdendo l'uso come ben sai e viene sostituito con l'indicativo presente o imperfetto a seconda dei casi.



Mah...non voglio insistere, ma secondo me:

Non sono sicuro di volere il dolce. 
Non sono sicuro che voglio il dolce. 
Non sono sicuro che voglia il dolce.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Snowman75 said:


> Sorry, but I don't understand what you mean. Do you mean that you *can* translate this sentence using *"di"* + infinitive? If so, please show me the translation.
> 
> *"I'm not sure about what I want"*
> 
> Grazie tante.



In general you have to use di + infinitive, but for this specific example:

*"I'm not sure about what I want"*
 Non sono sicuro di ciò(quello) che voglio.


----------



## Snowman75

Paulfromitaly said:


> In general you have to use di + infinitive, but for this specific example:
> 
> *"I'm not sure about what I want"*
> Non sono sicuro di ciò(quello) che voglio.


Thanks, that's what I thought. This all stemmed from Tchara's question about using the infinitive in the original phrase that started the thread. I wanted to make sure I understood why the infinitive could not be used. Now I do.

Thanks again.

Edit: Thanks also to Cnaeius - I realise you also answered my question, but Vivident's response confused me.


----------



## Akire72

Snowman75 said:


> Thanks, that's what I thought. This all stemmed from Tchara's question about using the infinitive in the original phrase that started the thread. I wanted to make sure I understood why the infinitive could not be used. Now I do.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Edit: Thanks also to Cnaeius - I realise you also answered my question, but Vivident's response confused me.


 
Sorry Snowman, I've messed things up a bit and I am still thinking.

I am not sure about what I want.
Non sono sicuro di ciò che voglio.

I am not sure about what Mark really wants
Non sono sicura di ciò che Marco voglia veramente.

I am not sure that I want anything
Non sono sicuro di volere qualcosa ---> *infinitive is used because the subjects of the two clauses are the same (I-I)*

I am not sure he wants anything 
Non sono sicuro che lui voglia qualcosa---> *The subjects are different so you have to use subjunctive(I-he).*

I hope this clears things up.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Vivident said:


> I am not sure that I want anything
> Non sono sicuro di volere qualcosa   ---> *infinitive is used because the subjects of the two clauses are the same (I-I)*
> 
> I am not sure he wants anything
> Non sono sicuro che lui voglia qualcosa  ---> *The subjects are different so you have to use subjunctive(I-he).*



Cool, now we agree


----------



## Cnaeius

Paulfromitaly said:


> Cool, now we agree


 
So do I

Ciao


----------



## Akire72

Whew, that was hard! But I'm glad I made it!


----------



## Snowman75

Vivident said:


> Sorry Snowman, I've messed things up a bit and I am still thinking.


Don't worry, there was no (permanent) harm done.  


> I hope this clears things up.


Sì, grazie.


----------



## Tchara

Grazie tutti.  I didn't know I was opening a hornets' nest!  Adesso tutto sembra chiaro.


----------

